# Question on a Sears 12inch wood lathe



## ldwilson (Nov 8, 2010)

My father is passing on to me a Sears 12 inch wood lathe and i was wondering if i could use this lathe to turn pens? I cant see anywhere if it is an MT2 or what? it is model number 113.228360.

-larry


----------



## Whaler (Nov 8, 2010)

If you go to Sears web site / service / parts there is a parts schematic but sadly very few parts available. There is also much info if you Google the model number.
The lathe was built by Emerson Electric and if it runs true it should be OK for pens.


----------



## snyiper (Nov 8, 2010)

If it is anythink like mine it will do just fine I have a very old sears lathe. Post up a picture.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Nov 8, 2010)

I have model # 113.23800, it is a MT1 and works fine for turning pens. Owners manual was printed in 1977..... It came out of my Grandfathers shop many years ago.


----------



## TRRH (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi,
I have a similar model -- Craftsman # 113.23851c. (see pic). The closest manual I could find is at: http://www.guidesandtutorials.net/oldtools/pubs/crLathe-113.228000-1983.pdf   -- as far as I can tell parts etc. are the same. 

I use it for turning pens and I think it works fine -- with a few necessary accessories (i.e., 
1. *a #1 M.T. Mandrel* (lathe has a 3/4" 16 Thread spindle)
(I got mine at Lee Valley for approx. $35 -- see http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=46448&cat=1,250,43243,43245 

2. *a #1 MT Live centre for the tailstock* -- again about $35.00 see http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=20243&cat=1,330,49238,43190

You may have to adjust tailstock side nuts a little...bring tailstock to point at spindel head and rotate on the round base until it lines up and then tighten nut -- manual explains this OK








Good Luck!
Terry
Fredericton, NB


----------



## TRRH (Nov 8, 2010)

For some reason??...my earlier post didn't include the pic I enclosed---FYI, here it is (maybe)

http://s544.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=Craftsman-lathe-11323851c.jpg


----------



## Super Dave (Nov 8, 2010)

Larry, this is what I started out with. It works fine for pens and other small projects. Don't be suprised if you outgrow it.

Dave


----------



## jskeen (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't know model numbers, but that is almost exactly like mine.  The one real weak point I've seen is that the key that runs along the bottom of the tube that aligns the tailstock with the headstock is only held on with rivets, and is often loose.  This makes it impossible to align the centerlines of the morse tapers consistantly, and therefore to turn precisely.   It does make a nice platform for a homemade buffer and for longer projects where exact concentricity is not critical, like table legs or cane bodies.


----------



## Dudley Young (Nov 8, 2010)

Got one like that. Works fine for pens. Also have a new jet.


----------



## snyiper (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmm I have 2 of these I am wondering if the rivets can be replaced with say screws?


----------



## jskeen (Nov 9, 2010)

snyiper said:


> Hmm I have 2 of these I am wondering if the rivets can be replaced with say screws?



that may be one possibility.  At one point I seriously looked at removing the key, grinding a bevel on the junction between key and tube, then getting it TIG welded in place, and then machining the sides back square.  Eventually I took the easier way out and got a mini lathe for pens, and the sears went back to buffing and turning table legs.


----------



## snyiper (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmmm that is a pretty good idea ......Im thinking once that is done it would be bout as accurate as it could be and stay that way


----------

